# Charles Bronson.



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2003)

Charles Bronson is dead of pneumonia at 81 years of age.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 1, 2003)

I didn't see this before I posted the same thing in the locker room. Sorry guys but normally I don't check in here.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 4, 2003)

See also this thread.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2003)

Art Carney is dead at 85.


----------

